# Joseph Alleine: ministers must not stop preaching because the magistrate forbids it



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 28, 2021)

Whether you had your Commission, Office and Authority from the Magistrate, and your Power in, and relation to the Church, be of a Civil Stamp? We know the Magistrate doth not pretend to this: And if none but Christ did, nor could Commissionate you, can any but He discharge you? or can the Relation between the Church and you (if Divine and Spiritual) cease upon the interposition of a Power merely Political, which is _toto genere_ distinct? If the Magistrate did not constitute and cause this Relation, how can he make it to cease? or take away what (confessedly) he cannot give? were not this to make it to be at the Magistrate’s pleasure whether Christ shall have any Ministry or no? any Service or no? whether there shall be any Preaching or not? and so indeed, whether God shall have any Church or no? ...

For more, see Joseph Alleine: ministers must not stop preaching because the magistrate forbids it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Amen 1


----------

